# Stellaris, compatibilità con il mio vecchio PC



## Mika (2 Settembre 2019)

Io vorrei prendere Stellaris (2016), che richiede queste caratteristiche minime:

Sistema operativo: Windows® 7 SP1 64 Bit
Processore: Intel® iCore™ i3-530 or AMD® FX-6350
Memoria: 4 GB di RAM
Scheda video: Nvidia® GeForce™ GTX 460 or AMD® ATI Radeon™ HD 5870 (1GB VRAM), or AMD® Radeon™ RX Vega 11 or Intel® HD Graphics 4600


Io ho un Acer del 2013 con queste caratteristiche

Sistema operativo: Windows® 8.1 64 Bit
Processore: Intel® iCore™ i3-3220 3.30 Ghz
Memoria: 6 GB di RAM
Scheda video: Nvidia® GeForce™ 605 da 1 GB VRAM

Ho controllato su internet che il processore che ho è superiore ma ho il dubbio sulla scheda video, che ha la stessa memoria, solo che:

-la GTX 460 di 1 GB è del 2010 ed è un alta fascia della serie 400, ha prestazioni superiore (DDR5 e altre cose che non conosco)
-la mia 605 da 1 GB è del 2012 quindi successiva ma è una DDR3 (ma ha delle superiorità rispetto alla 460 in alcune cose ed è inferiore in altre cose) ed è una fascia bassa della serie 600.

Ho cercato in giro su internet per vedere la compatibilità ma non ho trovato nulla. La mia scheda grafica è compatibile per il gioco Stellaris della Paradox anche a risoluzione minima oppure non mi girerebbe proprio?

Grazie per le eventuali risposte visto che io di PC non ne capisco molto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io vorrei prendere Stellaris (2016), che richiede queste caratteristiche minime:
> 
> Sistema operativo: Windows® 7 SP1 64 Bit
> Processore: Intel® iCore™ i3-530 or AMD® FX-6350
> ...



E' una vita che non gioco su pc ( almeno 10 anni ) ma secondo me puoi farlo girare tranquillamente ( in low ) però aspettiamo conferme più illustri. Io ho smesso di giocare su pc e sono passato alle consolle proprio per quello.


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' una vita che non gioco su pc ( almeno 10 anni ) ma secondo me puoi farlo girare tranquillamente ( in low ) però aspettiamo conferme più illustri. Io ho smesso di giocare su pc e sono passato alle consolle proprio per quello.



A consolle non ho problemi, ho la mia PS4 da 4 anni e non devo stare a sclerare con i requisiti minimi. La difatti gioco con giochi 3d che sul PC farebbero collassare la CPU e GPU. Non ho i soldi per comprare un PC nuovo e difatti al tempo presi uno già fatto al Mediaworld perché quelli per giocare mi avrebbero dissanguato oltretutto a me piacciono i giochi alla Total War, alla Europa Unviersalis e alla Civilization e Football Manager. Total War oramai oltre Rome II ed espansioni non posso andare, EU4 e FM mi girano alla grande.

Grazie per il consiglio aspetto altre risposte prima di prenderlo


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2019)

Ti rispondo in privato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2019)

Gran bel gioco!


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gran bel gioco!



Si, ma no so se possa essere compatibile con la mia scheda grafica. Non vorrei prenderlo e poi non mi gira.


----------



## sette (2 Settembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si, ma no so se possa essere compatibile con la mia scheda grafica. Non vorrei prenderlo e poi non mi gira.



Da una ricerca in google è uscito un topic sul forum di Paradox in cui un utente afferma che il gioco pesca più dalla RAM della MOBO piuttosto che dalla RAM della scheda video.
Quindi il gioco dovrebbe funzionare.
Magari prova a comprarlo su G2A e non su Steam così risparmi e se proprio non andrà avrai perso pochi euro.
Good luck.


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Da una ricerca in google è uscito un topic sul forum di Paradox in cui un utente afferma che il gioco pesca più dalla RAM della MOBO piuttosto che dalla RAM della scheda video.
> Quindi il gioco dovrebbe funzionare.
> Magari prova a comprarlo su G2A e non su Steam così risparmi e se proprio non andrà avrai perso pochi euro.
> Good luck.



Grazie del consiglio  Allora attenderò i megasconti Steam che spesso si aggirano al 75% visto che non ho ne paypal ne postepay  Devo usare per forza le steam card


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io vorrei prendere Stellaris (2016), che richiede queste caratteristiche minime:
> 
> Sistema operativo: Windows® 7 SP1 64 Bit
> Processore: Intel® iCore™ i3-530 or AMD® FX-6350
> ...



Dunque, la 605 è una scheda (davvero medriocre) da OEM che più che reggere roba del tipo strategici in tempo reale (Es EU) non può fare.
Non sono sicuro possa reggere il tuo gioco, perchè si tratta di una scheda inferiore ad una GT 520 (che a sua volta vale parecchio meno di una 460 che è il minimo per i requisiti), a questo punto non c'è da considerare molto la memoria VRAM ma altre specifiche come cores, texture fill rate, shaders...
Quindi non mi stupirei se non ti partisse proprio.

Un consiglio anche per il futuro: prenditi una Gtx750ti da 2 GB, sull'usato la trovi sui 40-50 euro, e stai a postissimo (praticamente è l'equivalente dei motori grafici di una ps4 per due spiccioli e non avrai più problemi finchè non vai su tripla A che tanto aquanto ho capito giochi su console  )


----------



## Mika (5 Settembre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dunque, la 605 è una scheda (davvero medriocre) da OEM che più che reggere roba del tipo strategici in tempo reale (Es EU) non può fare.
> Non sono sicuro possa reggere il tuo gioco, perchè si tratta di una scheda inferiore ad una GT 520 (che a sua volta vale parecchio meno di una 460 che è il minimo per i requisiti), a questo punto non c'è da considerare molto la memoria VRAM ma altre specifiche come cores, texture fill rate, shaders...
> Quindi non mi stupirei se non ti partisse proprio.
> 
> Un consiglio anche per il futuro: prenditi una Gtx750ti da 2 GB, sull'usato la trovi sui 40-50 euro, e stai a postissimo (praticamente è l'equivalente dei motori grafici di una ps4 per due spiccioli e non avrai più problemi finchè non vai su tripla A che tanto aquanto ho capito giochi su console  )



Eh nella mia zona non c'è nemmeno un negozio di informatica. Anche se la prendessi non saprei montarla. Se trovassi un negozio di informatica...

Pensa gioco a Cities Skylines... ma chiede una Scheda grafica da 512MB. Gioco ad EU4 che sempre richiede una GPU da 512MB. Vabbè li terrò per il buon Football Manager 2020 che non chiede praticamente scheda grafica 
Grazie per i consigli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh nella mia zona non c'è nemmeno un negozio di informatica. Anche se la prendessi non saprei montarla. Se trovassi un negozio di informatica...
> 
> Pensa gioco a Cities Skylines... ma chiede una Scheda grafica da 512MB. Gioco ad EU4 che sempre richiede una GPU da 512MB. Vabbè li terrò per il buon Football Manager 2020 che non chiede praticamente scheda grafica
> Grazie per i consigli.



Montare una scheda grafica, ora che c'è lo standard PCI Express, è davvero semplice e chiunque puo farlo seguendo un semplice tutorial, non è un operazione delicata come montare un processore.
Eventualmente la trovi usata anche su Ebay, Subito, Kijiji e compagnia


----------



## sette (5 Settembre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Montare una scheda grafica, ora che c'è lo standard PCI Express, è davvero semplice e chiunque puo farlo seguendo un semplice tutorial, non è un operazione delicata come montare un processore.
> Eventualmente la trovi usata anche su Ebay, Subito, Kijiji e compagnia



Non ha carte/sistemi di credito, perciò gli serve il negozio di informatica.



Mika ha scritto:


> Grazie del consiglio  Allora attenderò i megasconti Steam che spesso si aggirano al 75% visto che non ho ne paypal ne postepay  Devo usare per forza le steam card


----------



## Gekyn (8 Settembre 2019)

Ci sto giocando da un paio di settimane, gioco davvero interessante!!!!!


----------



## vota DC (8 Settembre 2019)

Ahahah pensavo fosse l'avventura grafica che mostravano su Solletico.

I giochi Paradox a mio avviso sono ottimizzati malissimo e su quello c'è poco da fare (non è come il contenuto che lo aggiusti con DLC), mi ricordo che Darkest Hour che fu pubblicato dalla Paradox ma sviluppato da altri invece era super ottimizzato in pratica Heart of Iron 2 ma con il trascorrere del tempo velocissimo.


----------



## Liuke (14 Settembre 2019)

Piccola parentesi al di la dei requisiti hardware per giocarlo. [MENTION=3354]Mika[/MENTION] se lo prendi su steam e non ti gira puoi fartelo rimborsare. Stessa cosa se lo giochi per meno di 2 ore e non ti piace.


----------

